
You know whose kit for 5G is Huawei better? Go on, have a guess, says UK Three - notlukesky
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/27/huawei_has_best_kit_for_5g_says_three/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This has to be the worst headline I've read in years from a large tech blog.
Makes me question the site's overall quality control.

Should it have been, "You know whose kit for 5G is better than Huawei? Go on,
have a guess, says UK mobile player Three"

------
duxup
I honestly couldn't understand the title of the article until I read the
story.

